# Gyms/Fitness Centers



## Dukes

I am moving to Mexico City - Polanco Area and would like to understand what options I have for Gyms/Fitness Centers. I am interested in fitness equipment as well as weights. Also Basketball courts would be a huge plus! Additionally, nice to haves would be tennis, futbol and a running track but not necessary. What options do i have in Mexico City? Please be specific as to names of places and pricing for membership. One place I have heard about is Club Mundet.


----------



## maesonna

Your best source of information would be to explore your neighbourhood once you get there and visit the gyms, fitness centers, courts and sports fields you find, and ask about options for joining


----------



## dizzyizzy

There is a Golds Gym in Polanco :: Gold's Gym Polanco | Home on Homero corner with Emerson, just weights and cardio but very nice gym. Not too sure if it has a pool though.

Not too far from Polanco there's a Sports City club on the colonia Irrigacion (just behind the Club Mundet and Centro Comercial Antara). This one has a semi-Olympic pool. SPORT CITY Clubes Polanco

Club Mundet has all the facilities you mention (tennis court, pools, etc) however be prepared for a very hefty membership. Makes more sense if you have a family and you all will be using it. You'll need to contact their sales department for current prices and availability of memberships. : parque mundet : . Club Mundet is pretty awesome though. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## TundraGreen

There is a vivero in Coyoacan with a nice running loop of, if I recall correctly, 2.5 km. But it is not anywhere near Polanco. Mexico City also closes streets on Sunday for recreation which makes a great running route. That route does pass close to Polanco.

Will


----------



## dizzyizzy

Oh I also remembered just now, there is running track at the Gandhi Park on Polanco / Chapultepec... is a beautiful park and away from the noise from Reforma...


----------



## dizzyizzy

TundraGreen said:


> There is a vivero in Coyoacan with a nice running loop of, if I recall correctly, 2.5 km. But it is not anywhere near Polanco. Mexico City also closes streets on Sunday for recreation which makes a great running route. That route does pass close to Polanco.
> 
> Will


There is also the Ciclovia... is very nice, goes all the way to Lomas de Chapultepec via Polanco, Campo Marte and Chapultepec... is supossed to be for bikes but some people use it for running too


----------



## jlms

Dukes said:


> I am moving to Mexico City - Polanco Area and would like to understand what options I have for Gyms/Fitness Centers. I am interested in fitness equipment as well as weights. Also Basketball courts would be a huge plus! Additionally, nice to haves would be tennis, futbol and a running track but not necessary. What options do i have in Mexico City? Please be specific as to names of places and pricing for membership. One place I have heard about is Club Mundet.


One used to be offered Membership of Club Mundet only by invitation of existing members, so it is unlikely you will manage to get one (unless things have changed since 10 years or so ago).

There are lots of Gyms in the area, but they are frankly overpriced, you may be able to afford it if you are earning US dollars  The one in Cervantes Saavedra St. shopping centre (one block away from Pabellon Polanco, I think there is a Chedrahui supermarket now) looks very good, but when I inquired the memberships were really exaggerated.

Where I used to live, in Unidad Loma Hermosa (not far from Polanco, it is in front of the last roundabout in Legaria St. going in the direction towards Periferico, opposite Fatima church) they have serviceable public basketball courts. Most people playing there are ok, are used to foreigners (Koreans mostly) and will welcome a game, they also have a small football court.

For tennis an old favourite is Deportivo Chapultepec, which is very close to Chapultepec (Mexico used to play Davis Cup matches there). I don't know about membership conditions, there may be similar to the ones of Deportivo Mundet.

Another option is Deportivo Israelita that caters to the Jewish community, they used to be in Periferico just in the border between DF and Estado de Mexico.

For running there are very few proper tracks. In 3a seccion of Chapultepec (behind the Children Museum and the old amusement park) there is a dirt track frequented by runners (it should be 1 or 2 Km max, with an easy and more difficult path). Also many people in the area run in the Primera Seccion of Chapultepec just of Reforma, starting in the gate closest to the Chapultepec Metro.

Somebody mentioned the ciclopista (cycling path), which starts behind Pabellon Polanco shopping centre and continues for a good 5km before it wanders in Perierico and some dodgy areas you should avoid (there were policeman every 200m to protect people there!), is a good, safe access to Segunda and Tercera seccion of Chapultepec.

Weekends you could go to Viveros de Coyoacan, in the South of town, it is a nursery but all the paths are used by runners (it can get very crowded but is very pleasant).

Football is quite difficult, there are very few fields left in Mexico City for amateur footballers, no wonder we are so rubbish at it....


----------



## Rodrigo84

There's a YMCA nearby as well in Polanco.

YMCA MEXICO

http://www.ymca.org.mx/img/mapas/mapaYejc.jpg


----------



## jlms

Rodrigo84 said:


> There's a YMCA nearby as well in Polanco.
> 
> YMCA MEXICO
> 
> http://www.ymca.org.mx/img/mapas/mapaYejc.jpg


Very true. one uncle of mine used to go to swim there I think.


----------



## zerbit

I would like to find a good gym in Ajijic, Jalisco at Lake Chapala. I am looking for something with some cardio machines; steppers, ellipticals, etc and weights, either freeweights or machines. 

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO

There are small gyms/fitness centers in both Ajijic and Chapala. You'll find them when you get there. There are also pools and various courts in the Parque Cristiania in Chapala, as well as space to run along the lake shore.


----------



## zerbit

Running? Oh geez, if I only could. Too crippled up for that. I'm just looking for a decent gym with stuff I can use that isn't "Curves" or something like that.


----------

